# Напряженность мышц шеи и нарушение венозного оттока



## Эдик111 (23 Май 2019)

Сейчас уже в шее диагностированы 2 грыжи и 2 протрузии. Первая грыжа и симптомы в шее проявилась более 15 лет назад. Тогда шея вообще направо не поворачивалась почти месяц. С тех пор уже более 15 лет ощущаю напряжение мышц шеи справа и справа в районе лопатки. Лежа ощущения не такие интенсивные. Проявлению этих симптомов предшествовала тяжелая физическая работа, несколько сильных приступов бронхиальной астмы, ношение тяжестей накануне ухудшения состояния.
Сделал УЗДГ сосудов шеи, который показал в ортопробе (положение сидя) ухудшение венозного оттока, как по позвоночным венам так и по яремным с обеих сторон. При этом в положении лежа ухудшения такого нет.
Долго в вертикальном положении (сидя или стоя) находиться не могу. Хожу максимум на расстояние 600-800 метров от дома. Часто голова тяжелая и даже после сна 10 часов не чувствую, что хорошо отдохнул. Днем преследует сонливость. Есть извитость позвоночной артерии слева и справа на уровне второго позвонка. Лежал в больнице (неврология) и весь результат прописали толперизон 75 мг утром и вечером, фенибут (вообще ничего не ощутил), бисопролол от скачков давления и кардиомагнил.
Все это пропил и обратился к другим неврологам. Там другой набор таблеток: сермион и серлифт. Был в стационаре 6 дней, а после выписки третий невролог выписал еще препараты: детролекс (венотоник), но насколько он поможет в моем случае улучшить венозный отток из головы не ясно, ципралекс от депрессии (читал отзывы, но сам пока не принимал), омез, мидокалм в таблетках.
Три года назад делали уколы мидокалма и расслабил он все мышцы, кроме шеи. Симптомы в шее и лопатке никуда не пропали. Ходил к разным массажистам - эффект был, но краткосрочный. Чаще всего ухудшение состояния ("несвежая" голова, сонливость) появлялись через пару дней.
Был на приеме у остеопата, который подтвердил, что напряженные мышцы могут влиять на кровоток, а также кривизна позвоночника.  Взял некисло - 4000 за один прием, но существенного улучшения не последовало. Это было 10 дней назад. Назначен еще один прием, но пока не знаю, стоит ли тратить на это деньги - еще столько же.
Подскажите, ангиография сосудов шеи может ли показать причину моих состояний. Ведь раньше, до напряжения шеи и "тяжелой" головы не было. И давление было в норме. Как только появились проблемы с шеей, так и все другие симптомы.
Неврологи пытаются лечить только симптомы и чаще всего просто улыбаются моим "надуманным" (по их мнению) проблемам со здоровьем. Могут ли напряженные мышцы и плохой отток провоцировать такие состояния, что я еле на ногах стою, бывает начинает бросать из стороны в сторону. Как только лягу через время становится лучше. И давление меняется резко. Стоя сейчас нижнее 90-95 при верхнем 110-120. Можно ли радикально улучшить ситуацию? Есть вертикальное мрт. Стоит ли его делать для лучшей диагностики моей проблемы со здоровьем?


----------



## La murr (23 Май 2019)

@Эдик111, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

